# In Labour



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*My cat has had discharge at about half 12 this afternoon so she is in stage one of labour(which can last up to about 6 hours)So there should be kittens soon!*


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Keep us posted. BTW I did reply to the one in the general chat forum.


----------

